# Squid - trolling multiple jigs



## dave_ (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi all

I was thinking that I might improve my squid catching by rigging several jigs about a metre apart, then trolling them. Has anyone tried this successfully - and what sort of rig do you use?

Dave


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Gday Dave. I think you will struggle to get any squid while trolling. Drifting is the way to go - the slower the better. I doubt that having two jigs out will actually increase your catch rate - if they are about in numbers you will hook/unhook with the one jig pretty quickly. It would also be a bit of a handful trying to control two or more jigs which both had squid on them. Good luck with it.


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

I've caught squid trolling on baited jigs and artificials, even a livey. The baited jigs and the livey work best. The squid kill the livey pretty quickly and start eating before you get them to the yak and put a landing net under em. Dont even need a jig. The squid are too reluctant to give up the meal and hang on all the way.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

I caught 4 arrow squid over the australia day weekend in 40m of water on baited jigs and youre right they hang on all the way up. I wouldn't troll a jig I'd slowly drift with 2 jigs in the water occasionally winding or jigging your rods to add a bit of action to the jigs. Squidder taught me this and I have seen him use it with great success. Often when you have caught one in a school others will follow all the way up to see whats going on. Having two jigs on a line will probably tangle to easily your probably best to fish one rod with a baited jig and another with an artificial to maximise your chance of catching them.

Milt,


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

I've tried fishing 2 jigs on 1 line before, but not trolling them - my feeling is that they'd ride up high in the water column, not where you want your jigs to be - you'd need to add weight to keep them down deeper. You'll do better drifting, or better still, drift along with one rod in a rod holder, and cast and retrieve another jig - squid that follow your cast/retrieved jig but don't hit it will often hit your 'static' jig instead.


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Ahhh thats what i was trying to say in a round about way Jaz, P.S. any squid in LBG   

Catch up with you easter time mate.

Milt,


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

I've done 2 squid jigs on a paternoster rig before and have caught a squid this way (just one at a time though) I did this in a little deeper water and where there was some swell. The swell gives the jigs some motion.

But I agree with most of the others about drifting and I prefer to cast. I do keep one on a hand line with a float close bay as well and will often have that in the water keeping an eye on it whilst casting. Have caught several on the handline this way.


----------



## Captain (Sep 25, 2005)

I usually squid with a couple jigs but on separate reels. I have found that sometimes when there are more than one lure in the area then the squid get a bit nervous. I haven't caught squid trolling a multitude of lures on one line but I've successfully trolled for squid. At least 3 different occassions I've caught squid on my yo-zuri minnow hard body lure while trolling for snook so you can get them trolling. I think the best way if the wind is not too strong is to drift and if you find a patch where there are a few then maybe anchor to cast and retrieve. The thing with fishing is any idea is worth a try, you got nothing to lose, like they say the worst day fishing is still better than your best day at work.

Brian
Cobra PF


----------

